# Mini-14 Owners?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Over the last few decades I have owned three different Ruger Mini-14 Ranch Rifles. They were all reliable and consistently shooting around 3" to 6" at 100yds. I have owned a variety of ARs over the years as well, from M-4 types to long barreled varmint busters. The ARs were much more accurate as a rule and there was no problem with finding magazines or any accessories. I think that Ruger has shown that they can make a great gun of any type.
They are already selling a bunch of ARS in .223/.556 I think that they should make the Mini-14 worthy of the Ruger name or drop it and make them a collectors item. If they are sure that they want to stay with the Mini-14 style rifle, why don't they bring it up to full sized .308 and give Springfield Armory a little competition?

JMHO YMMV

GW


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

XGI didn't work. Likely the Mini will continue as it seems to slip under the EBR label.... must be the wood furniture.

As for .308, Ruger does offer the ar-piston model in 7.62 NATO which looks mighty fine. 

I suspect Springfield holds most of the market share that a .308 mini would not generate the numbers to justify manufacturing. 
Besides a SOCOM 16 is so awesome, maybe Ruger just wants to respect the classics and find their own niche.

I know my SR556C is so totally awesome, I may be able to trade my Mini for a CZ 75 PCR.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The AR platform is inherently more accurate than the Mini. I've owned and enjoyed both, but I'll take the AR over the Mini for a couple of reasons. Considering you can actually find AR's for less money than a Mini is the biggest reason. AR mags and parts are far cheaper than the Mini's. You can buy several quality AR mags for the price of one Mini mag. There's not a lot you can do to customize or accessorize a Mini. The sky is the limit with the AR. The Mini may be a simpler design, but that design is what limits the Mini.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Like the mini 14 better much more then the AR.
Reliability Is my first priority. I'm not much for aftermarket bling.
Sorry AR people


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Have both, like both. My only real problem with the Mini are the magazines. Factory mags are expensive and after market are a crap shoot when it comes to fit. Not just that, but during "the panic" factory mags were going for $75 or more IF you could find them. I know why they're built the way they are, but life would be a lot easier if Minis used AR mags.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought the newer 580 series mini 14 about 5 years ago. I had considered the AR, and at that time they were both priced about the same, but I wanted a steel & wood long gun. It may not be as accurate as the AR but I've achieved a 1" group at 100 yds with my reloads one time so to me that proves that the Mini is capable of accuracy that is good enough. Another reason I chose the Mini over the AR is that 'everbody & their mamas' has an AR these days.


----------

